# Work in progress, a commission for Sonata :)



## Abby (Jun 9, 2015)

This is a graphite pencil piece that I'm doing for WF's Sonata, I love drawing fur


----------



## musichal (Jun 9, 2015)

Amazing.  The way your drawings pop on my screen must only be a hint of their appearance live.


----------



## Foxee (Jun 9, 2015)

WOW, Abby, your work is lovely.


----------



## Sonata (Jun 9, 2015)

Abi sent me that this morning and I could almost see my girl by my feet looking out of the doorway.  Yes I could have gotten the photograph enlarged and printed but it would not have captured her soul, as Abi has done. Abi is going to do her epilepsy tag in colour - because my girl was epi and that made her special.

Thank you Abi, and thank you for posting it as my girl is now a part of WF.


----------



## Abby (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks so much, I'm enjoying this one


----------



## PiP (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm blown away, Abby! Your work is just incredible!


----------



## TKent (Jun 10, 2015)

That is AWESOME!


----------



## Gumby (Jun 10, 2015)

Stunning! Just stunning! I can almost feel that fur and the sweet eye is so full of life. You are amazing, my dear.


----------



## Abby (Jun 10, 2015)

Aw thank so much!


----------



## Ariel (Jun 10, 2015)

Abby, you are one of the most gifted artists I've seen in a long time.


----------



## escorial (Jun 14, 2015)

quality


----------



## Snowflake (Jul 4, 2015)

Abby said:


> This is a graphite pencil piece that I'm doing for WF's Sonata, I love drawing fur



Stunning!


----------



## Abby (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks everyone, really enjoyed drawing this little dog. I ended up doing 2 versions, one with harness and one without


----------



## musichal (Jul 5, 2015)

Mine barked and ran off the page, er - screen.


----------



## Monaque (Jul 5, 2015)

Really beautiful work, Abby, the work on the fir especially is impressive. I can see tiny differences between the two in the fir but they are very close. The eyes have it though, i always used to put some focus on the eyes too.
Awesome!


----------



## Abby (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks! Yes there will always be differences...I'm no photocopy machine, but I like it that way


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 5, 2015)

:hypnotysed::congratulatory:  Abby...Sonata posted a picture of Epi in another thread...I would recognize that face anywhere... especially her soft expression. You captured her soul in her eyes... I know Sonata will treasure this... You are so friggin talented... I would be jealous if I were not so god smacked by the things you accomplish with a pencil....wellllll... AND your amazin gift...


----------



## Gumby (Jul 5, 2015)

Just wow! Really. I need to pick my jaw up off the floor, now.


----------



## Abby (Jul 5, 2015)

AW thanks, your are both too kind to me


----------



## Sonata (Jul 5, 2015)

Abi worked her head off with this picture of my beloved Pereg.  From just a photograph to this







My Pereg.  My heart dog.  My epi girl.  

As she was, most of the day, looking outside the doorway watching the world going past.

Abi - I will forever be grateful to you for giving my girl back to me.  And you have, because your drawing means so much more than the original photograph did.

And she will forever be wearing her tag, because that was what my girl was.  

My Pereg.  

Epi was her name.


----------



## Abby (Jul 5, 2015)

Oh yes I had forgotten about the writing we added at the end! So glad you were pleased with the outcome Sonata


----------



## Sonata (Jul 6, 2015)

I have the frame cleaned and ready for when the picture arrives.  It will take pride of place on the wall immediately opposite my front door, so it will be the first thing that is seen.

Look at her.  Look at the way you got her soul through her eyes.

You should be so proud of yourself Abi - you have given me my girl  back.


----------

